# How do you uninstall chipset drivers?



## oli_ramsay (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm installing a new mobo so I need to uninstall the intel 865g drivers to make way for the P35 drivers.

Can't find any uninstall options in add/remove programs and intel chipset inst listed in driver cleaner.

Any suggestions?


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 20, 2008)

have you tried using the Mobo Driver disc to see if it has an uninstall feature?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 20, 2008)

Using Win XP? If yes, get into safe mode and in device manager. Right mouse click over any pertinent device that is needed removed and uninstall from there.

Just a small note, sometimes the best thing is to just do a clean install.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Mar 20, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Just a small note, sometimes the best thing is to just do a clean install.



I'm using vista, I think it'll be best to just do a clean install.

Thanks 4 the quick replies


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 20, 2008)

Yeah, I should've included Vista in my quick reply as well. Yah, I second the notion that you do a clean install though. You may get instabilities.


----------

